# Skyray King Experiences



## SeamusORiley (Jan 29, 2013)

Regarding the Skyray King flashlight:

What has been the practical experiences of users on high, in terms of length of time?

What batteries seemed to perform best with the King, specifically on Turbo (or high)? 

What batteries seemed to give the least amount of time on Turbo (or high) before stepping down?

What were your time differences like?

My issue with the Skyray King may be minor, but it is regarding not having any good "average" level to choose from. It is either very low or very high, and thus far, I have not found the very high (Do most call it "turbo"?) to last very long; generally under 10 minutes. 

My experience is misleading, however, because I have not done it (yet) with batteries that I can comfortably say are authentic. I got some duds in from China that are of little value, but will be trying some of the Nitecores that I have now. 

thanks!


----------



## CouldUseALight (Jan 29, 2013)

My SRK is from lightmalls, the regulated $44 version. It's about the hardest-working $44 I ever spent.

But it didn't give me any turbo runtime on BRC "4000mAh" "Ultrafires" (brown and gold). The batts had high internal resistance, something wasn't right about them. The SRK would step down from high after less than 10 minutes. 

With good batteries, I get more than 10 minutes of turbo on a single 18650; on 4 3400 mAhs well over an hour on turbo. Light gets hot but seems to level off; I'm usually hanging it by the lanyard. 

Plenty of room for batteries. The 3400 mAh protected "Panasonics" at fasttech are about impossible to overload and $10 shipped for great (but physically long and fat) protected batteries. HTH!


----------



## cccpull (Jan 29, 2013)

I run Panasonic's un-protect3d 3100mAh, but never really run it on high more than 10-15 minutes at a time. I go high a few minutes then switch to low when on a trail. It seems on high there's no mystery to the trails.:candle:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you both. I just tried the batteries that came in today and turned it off after 25 minutes as it got hot! The change of batteries has made quite a difference. My experience began with "protected" batteries that were not; and then the next set that came in died in about 9 minutes on high; and today's batteries appear to be going strong approaching a half hour! 
These are still the inexpensive ones from China, so I will be interested in learning what a good set of four will do. 

Couldusea light, I wonder if this resistance issue is what I ran into. 

I think I pre-judged the King falsely!


----------



## Bumble (Jan 29, 2013)

just ordered one from fasttech for £26 so will post some results when i recieve it


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 29, 2013)

Bumble said:


> just ordered one from fasttech for £26 so will post some results when i recieve it



Thanks, Bumble. I am testing it again, now, with another set of batteries (Brown and Gold Ultrafires)... over 60 minutes!


----------



## Changchung (Jan 30, 2013)

I am thinking in buy one of this lights from fasttech as well, 42$ shipped is a good price.

Also, I have a pair of fasttech 3400 panasonic protected, if the batteries fit well in the light may I can order another pair and the light ofcourse...

Subscribe...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## wertzius (Jan 31, 2013)

The Panasonic protected from Fasttech fit nicely!

The Skyray King is the "Beast Bang for the Buck" Light. I love mine but i will sell it, i will buy the S6330.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 31, 2013)

After seeing it go for 60+ minutes on a different set of batteries, I am impressed.


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Are pana protected 3400's cells bottom top? I need some and I can't tell from the pictures...


----------



## Changchung (Feb 1, 2013)

For sure this is my next light...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## BillD (Feb 1, 2013)

I love my Skyray King. For the price it is unbeatable. I've been using mine for about 2 months now without issue, and it really lights up a large area of my backyard. I also bought a Fenix diffuser, and the SRK will make a great "emergency" light on low power with the diffuser installed. 

I like mine so much that I ordered 2 more for my sons, because at $42 from fasttech, they are an absolute steal IMO.


----------



## peterscm (Feb 1, 2013)

Newuser01 said:


> Are pana protected 3400's cells bottom top? I need some and I can't tell from the pictures...



Yes, i bought mine from Fasttech and can be used on Skyray King. No problem.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 25, 2013)

Im waiting for mine to arrive, so i can run it through a battery of tests.


----------



## One eye Ian (Mar 12, 2013)

FIRST IMMPRESSIONS AND A FEW QUESTIONS FOR SOME MORE KNOWEDGABLE MEMBERS:thinking:

Got my SRK yesterday and also bought a Soshine S1 V3 with button top Blazar 3400 protected batteries.
this is my first high output light and I'm very impressed with the throw and spill. Gets hot after 20 mins or so but have used lanyard as carry handle. The finish was nice but front lens needed a clean on inside. Bezel was sharp edged so smoothed with 1200 grit emery paper. Looks nice and feels very solid. Threads are not the smoothest but with find some conductive grease ; does it need to be conductive for the head thred? 

Post #1 refers to step down. Does this refer to the light or the batteries. 

Any body tell me the expected run times with these batteries on both high and low power?

Can I get a diffuser so I can use for light painting during long exposure photography?
Also a good quality pouch to protect my investment?

Have ordered a terralux LED for the very old 2D Mag so will use that for the car. Run time/personal safety. Hate the plastic lens though. 

Still like the LED Lenser M8 as my edc even though I feel it's a little big. Maybe get an F1? But expensive.

Next is a good thrower maybe some thing with U3 LED/s or not, any suggestions for a noobie.

I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT!
:sick2:


----------



## Bumble (Mar 15, 2013)

1) it will be the cr*p batteries causing the light to step down from high mode to low mode quickly if they are fully charged batteries.. there is no "timed" or "thermal" step down on a skyrayking

2)skyray kings have different drivers in them so it depends on which driver/batteries you have ...but as a good guideline = 1hr on high for good quality batteries.. ive no idea on low mode.. sorry.

3) a diffuser which fits the fenix tk41 flashlight also fits a skyray king

4) not sure on a pouch i dont use one.

hope this helps


----------



## One eye Ian (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Bumble
Great to get some knowledge from a Flashaholic
1/ All I have read so far tells me not to buy cr#p quality batteries.so spent big for my first set and got a top charger.
2/ i have gotten way more than two hrs runtime with the pana 3400 batteries 
3/ will try and find the diffuser on eBay hopefully 
4/ got a really nice padded pouch from Lowe-pro, digital video case 30. Save the unit from the terror of my tool bag. Unable to post pics so can't include photos. 

Want to post pics as I use flashlight to paint light during long exposures


live long and prosper


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 16, 2013)

I just recieved my SRK this past week. I must say its a real Barnburner for a beer-can sized light ! Will do a run of tests soon to report on it.


----------



## bwong247 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a difference on where you buy the Skyray King? like sites? also which battery's which you recommend i purchase when buying this flashlight? Like Brand / site? Im thinking of getting the rechargeable ones? Thanks im looking foward to ordering some budgets lights.


----------



## warmurf (Mar 22, 2013)

My experience was - Is that it? Nice low mode. Gets too hot after 10 minutes. Love the run time. Wouldn't want to pay much more than $40. TM26 has turned up. What SRK? Is there a difference where you get it? If I had my time again I would have paid the extra and got it from Rick at CNQualitygoods, because I still don't know whether I got a clone or Skyray. If what I got (from Fastech) isn't the real thing I'd love to see what a real Skyray does.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like you got a clone or knockoff then of a SRK. Mine is unbelevably bright and powerfull. Not much out there with less that 4 XM-Ls that can match it.



warmurf said:


> My experience was - Is that it? Nice low mode. Gets too hot after 10 minutes. Love the run time. Wouldn't want to pay much more than $40. TM26 has turned up. What SRK? Is there a difference where you get it? If I had my time again I would have paid the extra and got it from Rick at CNQualitygoods, because I still don't know whether I got a clone or Skyray. If what I got (from Fastech) isn't the real thing I'd love to see what a real Skyray does.


----------



## harro (Mar 22, 2013)

bwong247 said:


> Is there a difference on where you buy the Skyray King? like sites? also which battery's which you recommend i purchase when buying this flashlight? Like Brand / site? Im thinking of getting the rechargeable ones? Thanks im looking foward to ordering some budgets lights.



If you're hunting for cells to go into your SRK, its important you use flat-tops like in the picture. Nipple tops will cause very quick wear of the + brass contact ring in the head. The flat top in the picture is one out of my SRK .






Left cell is a nipple top. Right cell is a semi-flat top, ie; the contact protrudes just past the plastic shrinkwrap ( in this case, a Wolfeyes LRB168A 2200mah protected ). This helps to reduce wear on the VERY thin brass ring.
Cheers;
Mike.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got mine in a few days ago, gotta say, im impressed. By the light as a whole, nice white tint, good looking beam (its round, no clover effect that I was expecting), and is very bright. For the $37.00 I paid, its a good deal. I'd pay a bit more if it had a 100 lm or so low on it. As is, prob the best light buy I know of aside from the Sipik or Gerber lights. Though the down side is using $70 dollars in batteries to power it. Had more then enough for all my single and dual lights, but if I am gonna progress to these 3+ lights, gonna have to invest in more batteries and likely a bigger charger or more of them at any rate.


----------



## slipe (Mar 25, 2013)

Did anyone notice the note at FastTech: " This golden version is recommended over the black version for better build quality and output." ?

I got the gold one and fit and finish are impressive. I'm wondering if the black they sell is a knockoff. That or the gold ones weren't selling.


----------



## Lolaralph (Mar 26, 2013)

```

```
Does anyone own a SRK from both Fattech and cnqualitygoods, I'm thinking about picking up a black, cool white version and want to know which one is of better quality. If anyone has bought one from somewhere else and is happy with it let us know, thanks. BTW, I just noticed cnqualitygoods is actually advertising a "clone" on their website, how may versions are out there, LOL


----------



## Vortus (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite a few. But, they are all clones, even the SRK imo of a TM11.


----------



## BillD (Mar 26, 2013)

I have 4 SRKs; black ones from DX, Fasttech, and cnqualitygoods, and a gold one from Lightmalls. These lights are very similar in appearance and very close in overall light output. The one from cnqualitygoods is probably the best in overall build quality, but not by an obvious margin. The DX version is the obvious winner in brightness, and it also has a much brighter "low" mode than any of the others, which is actually more like a medium mode. 

It is pretty apparent that there are numerous manufacturers of these lights, as no 2 of my black SRKs are identical in every way. I have no idea which of my lights are real SRKs and which are "clones", and I really don't care. For the price, each offers pretty incredible output when compared to much more expensive multi led lights.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 26, 2013)

there are alot of clones out there. My brother ended up with a cheaper looking clone. I guess the one i have must be a real one as the box had one of those holographic Genuine Skyray stickers on tail of the light, ( and it came well packaged and greased threads, and the lanyard is the real nylon paracord type, ( not the cheaper polyester shoe-lace style lanyard many of the clones seem to have.


----------

